

Show HN: TextTailor.JS Responsive text to fill the height of the parent element - jpntex
http://jpntex.com/texttailor/

======
unicornporn
Related: [http://simplefocus.com/flowtype/](http://simplefocus.com/flowtype/)

------
tacone
FYI: does not work on the latest Firefox.

------
trialstartup
Looks good.

